# I bought the camera I have been longing for in the sales!



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I have been wanting the Canon Powershot SX50HS for the longest time. Best Buy Canada had it on its Boxing Day Sale at $299, so I didn't get any Christmas presents from the family, and said I would use some of the money from Willow to buy it.

This was the first day I really got to play with it, mind you it was -30*C with the windchill, and taking pics with thick gloves is difficult, when you keep pushing buttons and you don't know what you have done. 

I will put up a few posts here with groups of pics!

First Angel



















Emmy



















Ace



















Poncho of course


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Then Bubba and Badger, love the way that Bubbas skin has a life if its own:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Awe I love your little donkey. Congrats on the camera! Lovely photo's


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Great pictures! Keep them coming. Love the nice plush coats on the ponahs and the little donkey is adorable! The dogs are cute too!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Then OF COURSE there is The Awesome Mr Gibbs

Nope, not here, not me










If I can't see you, you can't see me










Totally over exposed but I actually like the effect




















Handsome man


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

What breed is Gibbs? He is adorable.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Good show, that's a nice one - I've had Canon cameras for years. I've a couple of minor league digital ones now and am currently saving my pennies for a SLR one.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats on your new camera! it's a great little camera. I used to have the older version of that camera a few years back and its one of the best compact digital cameras on the market. You're going to have fun with it. Beautiful horses my dear!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

FGRanch said:


> What breed is Gibbs? He is adorable.


Gibbs is QH, the square type! He is to me what was first described to me as a QH, back in the UK before I met one in the flesh, a big horse on short legs!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He is very handsome! And if you ask me QH is the best breed in the world.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Gibbs is rotten!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

FGRanch said:


> He is very handsome! And if you ask me QH is the best breed in the world.



I didn't ask, but Gibbs would agree with you:rofl::rofl:

Shhhh don't tell him, but let's do a count, 2 full arabs, one Hafab, and one Quarter Horse, mmmmm I wonder where my heart really lies?


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I saw that but did not mention lest Gibbs was reading. And man does Ms Angel have her mommas head.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Well glad to hear your joined the darkside :wink:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

cakemom said:


> I saw that but did not mention lest Gibbs was reading. And man does Ms Angel have her mommas head.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL, She does pass her head on quite well, shame it isn't just a little more refined:lol:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

FGRanch said:


> Well glad to hear your joined the darkside :wink:



Took me long enough, I wasted so many years of my life swearing I would never ever buy an Arab, when all the time if I had bought the right Arab many years ago, I would have only needed one:lol:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Haha my sister and I are always on the battle of QH againts Arabs.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

To me the majority of them should overlap nicely, a small but strong and sound, dense boned work horse.

When you start to specialize, yup you may want to choose a QH to get down and cut a cow, you _may_ opt for the Arab to go do some dressage, but for just the general all around family horse that would try anything, go anywhere, and be fun doing it, either is good.

What wins it for me and makes my heart melt every time is when the girls go wide eyed, and the head and tail go up, and they start to float. To me that isn't spooky Arab, it is what Ace excels at, it's showing you stuff, just in case you missed the danger, if you see it and thank her for letting you know she is fine:lol:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Great pics. When you can get the additional pack that holds the rechargeable batteries. They come with a charger. I was able to shoot over 50 pics plus download them on a single charge. The battery pack installs on the bottom of the camera.


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

Gibbs is gorgeous . And Poncho is WAY to cute.


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Cute cute cute! I LOVE the donk.


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

Gorgeous horses (and dogs)! I have to say Poncho is absolutely adorable!


----------

